# Shala is at the vet on IV



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going thru this with your baby. Prayers for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh no!! Will be thinking about little Shala all day.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad you got her to the vets so soon. Hopefully it is something simple. hugs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Shala is sick, my thoughts and prayers go out to you both.

I hope your baby is feeling better soon.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Stephanie, I am so sorry to hear that your little girl is sick and at the vet's office. Poor little thing. 
I am keeping her in my thoughts and am wishing for a speedy recovery.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Poor little Shala, and poor you! She has been through a lot in a short time. I hope they can sort it all out, and get her feeling better. Positive thoughts form my pack to you guys!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Poor Shala and poor you. It's so hard to see any of our babies in ER, but such a little one is even harder. Saying a prayer they can find out the cause quickly and fix it.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh no poor Shala.. I hope they find what's wrong and that she feels better soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Hope they get to the bottom of what's causing her problems and have her feeling well pdq. Prayers flying your way.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

aww I feel bad for Shala and for you. Hopefully they can get this figured out quickly and she'll be all better soon.
It does sound like the problems were related to not feeling well. I'll be checking back later for updates ♥


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh no-I am so sorry to hear this! Our puppies are the same age, and I cannot imagine if Gidget were this sick.

Thinking of you and Shala, and hoping she is better soon!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh no!! Sending positive thoughts that Shala is home, healthy and getting into puppy trouble very quickly and her issue is resolved fully!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry! It is horrible when they don't feel well, but these little ones always make you more worried. I hope they can get to the bottom of this! Please post updates.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope your new little girl gets better soon :crossfing


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So very sorry to read this will add my prayers to the mix that Shala is on the road to full recovery and back home very fast and that you get through this too! I know what a wreck you must be.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Lots and lots of good thoughts for little Shala. 

It is always hard when our sweethearts are sick but when it is a wee one, it is even harder. I hope the vets find an easy fix for Shala, that she recovers quickly and that she comes home soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor little baby, and poor you! I'm sure she'll bounce back quickly.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no poor little baby Shala  you must be so worried. Glad you got her to the vet and hopefully they will make her feel better. Keep us posted!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am sending prayers for your baby. Is it possible she ingested a foreign object? I remember you mentioned she threw up something orange. If so, your vet may want to xray and do a barium series. I hope the fluids perk her up, and yes, her behavior could be her way of showing discomfort. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh goodness, poor little girl. I feel so bad for Shala and for you too.

I totally agree about the behavioral issues and the diarrhea being linked. You've definitely been on a wild ride with her. Once she starts feeling better maybe everything will calm down.

Please know you and Shala are in my prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to read about sweet Shala, I will say a very special prayer for her. Thinking of you, I know how worried you must be x


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Prayers for Shala for her to bounce back quickly. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my just catching up on this...so so sorry Shala is on an IV....my thoughts will be with you today, hopefully the bloodwork finds out what's ailing her....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear your pup isn't feeling well. Sending prayers the vet finds the problem quickly and she bounces back fsst so you can get on with enjoying her....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear Shala is sick. Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so sorry  Please keep us posted, I know you will.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Shala. I hope the vet gets it figured out soon and your pup will be healthy and fully of puppy trouble soon.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh dear, I hope they figure out what is wrong with Shala soon


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweet Girl*

Oh, No, I am so sorry your baby is sick!
Praying very hard!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers on their way for your baby !! XXOO


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Aw poor baby! I was watching for a Shala update today.  I'm sure she'll be better soon with the right treatment. She seems like a fighter. 

Hang in there!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Poor Shala, hope she is feeling better with some fluid and she will be home soon.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Do either puppy grandparents have an update? I'm sure Sweet Girl is busy with Shala but I am totally on edge waiting for an update  Poor Shala, poor Sweet Girl. What a whirlwind of a start for you two.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Poor baby.
I hope they get it figured out soon!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh dear, so sorry little Shala is sick. Prayers for a speedy diagnosis and recovery.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's sending good thoughts for Shala's recovery. Hope things are better soon.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Poor Shala, I hope the little beauty feels better soon!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. It means a lot.

Some good news, but no answers yet. Her blood work and organ function all came back good. Just a slightly low red blood cell count, but my vet said that's not unusual in a young puppy. She is not anemic. 

She also does NOT have a UTI. I really thought it was going to show it came back, but no. My vet thinks she has been feeling crampy and has thought she needed to pee, thus the extra squatting. But her pH levels are all good. 

So... what is going on?? We still don't know. She has yet to poop (which has been her pattern - nothing all day, diarrhea all night). But she has perked up on the IV fluids, and she has eaten two small meals very happily. BIG improvement over this morning. So we are waiting for a poop. If it doesn't happen before the clinic closes, she will come home and I'll bring it in tomorrow. We will continue to treat for the Giardia. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I am sending prayers for your baby. Is it possible she ingested a foreign object? I remember you mentioned she threw up something orange. If so, your vet may want to xray and do a barium series. I hope the fluids perk her up, and yes, her behavior could be her way of showing discomfort.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I asked my vet about that - reminded her of the "baby carrots" in the Sunday night vomit. She said her stomach really feels good - it's not tight. She is gassy and they gave her something for that. She said she is inclined to wait on the fecal smear and culture. She said she would do x-rays for sure if I wanted, but she said based on two meals eaten, bright and alert, and no vomiting, she is leaning towards a parasite or virus. I said I am okay waiting on the fecals. 

Poor lambie. Too much trauma for such a small, sweet soul.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad she is feeling better.
When I first brought Kenzie home I ended up in the ER the next day with vomiting, diarrhea and lethargy. We never really got any real answers from the fecals but treated her for giardia and coccidia. Her fecals tested negative, but the litter had shown a positive for coccidia a week before but no symptoms. We were thinking the stress of the trip home (8hr car ride) pushed her over the edge. She was given IV fluids and anti-nausea meds at the ER. She started to perk up almost immediately after the fluids, but it took a few days of nursing her back to health before she got back to her spunky self.


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. It means a lot.
> 
> Some good news, but no answers yet. Her blood work and organ function all came back good. Just a slightly low red blood cell count, but my vet said that's not unusual in a young puppy. She is not anemic.
> 
> ...


Whew! Glad she is perking up! I was worried.

I have a question since I'm not that knowledgeable about it, but could it be parvo? I have no idea about vaccinations or how long they take to work or when puppies get them etc etc...but aren't vomiting and diarrhea symptoms?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Poor baby girl, I hope she gets to feeling great really soon


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I've been checking all afternoon. I hope we have a poop soon. It's only dog people who can say things like that.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Nally said:


> Whew! Glad she is perking up! I was worried.
> 
> I have a question since I'm not that knowledgeable about it, but could it be parvo? I have no idea about vaccinations or how long they take to work or when puppies get them etc etc...but aren't vomiting and diarrhea symptoms?


I was wondering about parvo too. If my memory serves me correctly, there is a test for it, so I'm sure your vet has thought of it.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Just sw this now> SweetGirl, hope that shala goes back to her cute normal self.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Glad to hear she is feeling better!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hoping they'll get this figured out and that Shala will be back to puppy normal soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I feel worse for you than I do for her, although I feel badly for her. Puppies are pretty resilient, but it is so hard for you to watch the little one suffer so. Sending prayers that she's okay real fast.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Whew, you've had a rough day worrying about her. Now that parvo is brought up, is it possible? I know it's not as common in Canada. Here are the symptoms and treatment: 



> Parvo affects dogs of all ages, but most cases occur in puppies 6 to 20 weeks of age. Doberman Pinschers and Rottweilers appear to acquire the infection more readily and experience more severe symptoms. The reason for lower resistance in these breeds is unknown.
> 
> Following an incubation period that averages four to five days, the acute illness begins with depression, vomiting, and diarrhea. Some dog have no fever, while others have high fever (up to 106°F, 41.1°C). Pups with severe abdominal pain exhibit a tucked-up abdomen. Diarrhea is profuse and contains mucus and/or blood. Dehydration develops rapidly.
> 
> ...


source: Dog Parvovirus Symptoms, Treatments, and Causes

I hope you start to get nice solid poops soon. Give little Shala a big ear rub from her Dallas auntie.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hugs for Shala and her Mom (I am sure you have had better days). I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope Shala is better soon! Casper got a horrible enteritis last fall. We never did find a reason. I think we waited 3 days for a poop! Then again, he didn't eat for three days. It took him a few more days to really be hungry. Then a full month until his poops were normal again.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Not to scare you, but if you vet hasn't yet run a parvo test, please have them do so. I am currently fostering a little pup that presented with a little bit of vomiting, no diarrhea, and no appetite (you can see my thread in the rescue section). She tested positive and we started her immediately on fluids, antibiotics, and anti-nausea medication. We never did have any more vomiting and only after a couple of days a little bit of diarrhea--NOT your typical symptoms. She is doing fine now.

Lots of thoughts and prayers for both Shala and you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We are home. She actually LOOKS bigger!! She is all hydrated and Shala sized again. I think this was the one thing that made me smile tonight. She looked bigger than when I left her little self there this morning. IV fluids are the elixir of the gods.

They took her out all day long, but never got a poop. I had her home for 10 minutes, took her out, and she pooped! Liquid diarrhea, two toned - the normal light brown and then a darker brown (not red or black). Probably something reflecting what they gave her to calm her system (Famotidine). I have some to give her for the next few days, in addition to the Fenbendazole. I also came home with two poop collection thingies - one for a lab and one for a culture. She is definitely perkier - despite her cone of shame and little shaved leg. She was going after the bandage and then licking the needle mark too much, so I put it back on after I gave her a little snack. She is currently lying on the kitchen floor. I'm going to feed her a bit more and give her meds in about 20 minutes. 



Nally said:


> Whew! Glad she is perking up! I was worried.
> 
> I have a question since I'm not that knowledgeable about it, but could it be parvo? I have no idea about vaccinations or how long they take to work or when puppies get them etc etc...but aren't vomiting and diarrhea symptoms?


I talked about parvo with both vets there (mine and the late one). Incidence is really, really low here. Like, they saw 5 cases last year. And they said the lack of bloody diarrhea, the lack of the _smell_ of parvo diarrhea, the lack of lethargy, really point away from it. They are not concerned. Her heart rate has been strong and steady. And as soon as she got fluids into her, she was a little social butterfly. They nicknamed her Cupcake in the treatment room where she was staying because she is cute enough to eat. 

So - we will see how tonight goes. I am hopeful that the poop at 8 will be followed by one around 11pm, and that she will sleep for several hours before needing to go again. I am hoping that the calming of her system will just make her feel better (less crampy).

I have attached a couple pictures of her in her little baby cone. They're blurry because she was pretty active. I'm happy to have her home. She checked out all her toys, and then flaked out. I really hope the poor thing starts to feel better now. 



Tayla's Mom said:


> Thanks for the update. I've been checking all afternoon. I hope we have a poop soon. It's only dog people who can say things like that.


I talk about poop with my neighbours now like it is a normal subject of conversation. Because of this place!! And with total strangers on the street - "Okay, we're going to keep walking now and see about her having a poop. She hasn't pooped all day!" :bowl:



quilter said:


> I hope Shala is better soon! Casper got a horrible enteritis last fall. We never did find a reason. I think we waited 3 days for a poop! Then again, he didn't eat for three days. It took him a few more days to really be hungry. Then a full month until his poops were normal again.


Tesia had a mystery stomach bug when she was about 6 years old. Threw up 17 times, had almost as many diarrhea episodes. It was a holiday weekend, so she was at the ER vet - IV fluids, x-rays, the whole bit. Never figured out what it was. Probably just a bug. 

I hope that's all this is, too. My vet was also saying some puppies' digestive systems also just don't fully develop til 6-9 months old (God help me) and is unable to fight stuff off and reflourish. We are pulling the probiotics for the moment and just concentrating on the antibiotic and the system soothing med.

Aww. She just came over and said, "I think I'd like to lie on the couch snuggled up with you, please." So that's where we are now.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Even with cone she is an adorable puppy and I hope this was it...


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I will pray your baby shala is ok. All my best- robin


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a sweetie pie. She is getting big already. Hoping that it's a restful night for both of you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetie pie. Hope she continues to be on the mend and that you all have a good night. Sleep will do you both a world of good.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hope Shala is all better soon. Awww look at her in that little cone, what a cutie pie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad she is home and hope she improves every minute! 

When I first brought Yogi home a friend told me the best thing I could do was sleep when Yogi slept. I thought I'd pass that advice to you- I think you both need a very good night's sleep!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Just read this now. I am so happy your baby girl is better. I am saying prayers for her.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Shala. I hope she will feel better soon. Prayers and good wishes coming your way.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm glad she's home and I hope both of you have a restful night.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so glad Shala is home and very thankful the vets don't think it's parvo. I hope you both can get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I just saw this thread. I am glad Shala is home and hope she feels better very soon!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just now reading all this. There's nothing scarier than a sick baby... I hope you recover as quickly as Shala! I bet she bounces back quickly now, with the IV and the meds. sending healthy thoughts to you both.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm thinking about both of you. I'm so glad Shala is home with you. I hope you have a good night. Poor little lambie and poor you too S.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awwww, that little cone is so heartbreaking. She seems to take it in stride, though. She looks so much more leggy already, I can't believe how she is growing.
Not being a vet, I would still cast my vote for giardia. The symptoms are classic. The diarrhea stays controlled just as long as the puppy stays on metronidazole, and then comes back within a couple of days of stopping it. 
I know she's already on a ton of drugs, but.....some vets give metronidazole and panacur at the same time, to keep the diarrhea resolved while the panacur does its stuff. If you have another bad night tonight, you might want to ask the vet about this in the morning???


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless her with her little baby cone. She really has grown loads already and looks taller! I'm glad you have her home safe with you and hope that you both have a good nights sleep.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just catching up after a long work day. 

OMG!!! I have great faith that Shala will be fine, but you must be beside yourself with worry after all that the last year has brought. I am glad that little Shala is home with you, knowing that nobody would give her more loving care. Stroke that little belly - your hands will make a real difference in her comfort and healing.

Holding Shala and you gently in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope Shala is feeling better this evening.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww little baby I'm so glad she's home and getting better. She is super cute in that paw-print cone, I have to say ....


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So glad Shala is home and parvo is not a possibility. Poor little thing, she is so cute in her tiny cone but you are right, her legs have grown and she is getting taller. Col had giardia (ascertained by a specific test) when she was 13 weeks. Our prescription was metro and Endosorb (from what I know, it is a stool hardener as it takes moisture out during the digestive process). Do you have something like that that your vet could add to her meds regimen ? 

Get yourself in bed with you tiny girl and both of you snooze off for all you are worth (this coming from someone who does not allow dogs in bedrooms).


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

poor baby and poor you - glad things are going better.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Your poor baby! Hope this all behind you soon. She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Just saw this thread... so glad to hear Shala is home and in the mood to snuggle. I went through this twice with Woody two years in a row...they never were able to diagnose what caused the problems but he's fine now and we haven't had any problems since...knock on wood...and it's been over two years now. Hopefully it's just one of those things & Shala will be fine.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!! As IF I wasn't on here all day today and THIS happened. My New York trip is really getting in the way of things (and still no time for shopping... fail)...

I'm glad that at this point she's home and she's doing better, and I hope your vets can get to the bottom of it. You're right, she's just too little to have to go through all of this. 

Please give the little one kisses!

PS - Shala looks like twice as big as when I saw her!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Shala and you had a good night's sleep and you both feel better this morning!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is so good that she is back home  she looks adorable in her cone!


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts for a quick recovery for your baby. Hang in there momma!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shala*

So glad that Shala is home. Praying for her and you!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How was your (Shala's) night?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how Shala is doing..I hope much better..


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Peeking in for an update on little Miss Shala, hope she a happy pup this morning.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just looking for an update......


----------



## Nally (Jun 20, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> I talked about parvo with both vets there (mine and the late one). Incidence is really, really low here. Like, they saw 5 cases last year. And they said the lack of bloody diarrhea, the lack of the _smell_ of parvo diarrhea, the lack of lethargy, really point away from it. They are not concerned. Her heart rate has been strong and steady. And as soon as she got fluids into her, she was a little social butterfly. They nicknamed her Cupcake in the treatment room where she was staying because she is cute enough to eat.


That's good news! I'm glad they ruled it out. I hope you two had a good night!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> We are home. She actually LOOKS bigger!! She is all hydrated and Shala sized again. I think this was the one thing that made me smile tonight. She looked bigger than when I left her little self there this morning. IV fluids are the elixir of the gods.
> 
> They took her out all day long, but never got a poop. I had her home for 10 minutes, took her out, and she pooped! Liquid diarrhea, two toned - the normal light brown and then a darker brown (not red or black). Probably something reflecting what they gave her to calm her system (Famotidine). I have some to give her for the next few days, in addition to the Fenbendazole. I also came home with two poop collection thingies - one for a lab and one for a culture. She is definitely perkier - despite her cone of shame and little shaved leg. She was going after the bandage and then licking the needle mark too much, so I put it back on after I gave her a little snack. She is currently lying on the kitchen floor. I'm going to feed her a bit more and give her meds in about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


I'm just now caught up. I'm so glad to see that Shala is doing much better.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

One of my God Puppies Peeps who is 16 weeks now had a day at the vet on Tuesday for a similar sounding problem. $700 later it appears it was enteritis which I hear has been going around Michigan. Maybe it made it up to Toronto also.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala had a MUCH better night, relatively speaking. She slept from about 11:30pm til 4am (that was HUGE to me! I told her she is a superstar). We went out in the POURING rain, and she had what I call DQ Soft Serve poo. Step up from liquid diarrhea for sure. 

She went back to sleep - but I didn't. About 30 minutes later, she was suddenly moving about, and I heard her throw up. Poor love. Dogs always feel so bad when they throw up.  Cleaned up the crate and she went back in, but 15 minutes later needed out again. She had liquid diarrhea. Sigh. But back to bed and she slept til 7:30am. More liquid diarrhea, but she came in and very happily ate. She played with toys and chewed a bone or two, then asked to go up on the couch, which is where are now. My view of her little face up against me is below. 

So better, for sure. Not quite there yet, but way better than this point yesterday. Thanks for all the good wishes and prayers - they are helping!!




Thalie said:


> So glad Shala is home and parvo is not a possibility. Poor little thing, she is so cute in her tiny cone but you are right, her legs have grown and she is getting taller. Col had giardia (ascertained by a specific test) when she was 13 weeks. Our prescription was metro and Endosorb (from what I know, it is a stool hardener as it takes moisture out during the digestive process). Do you have something like that that your vet could add to her meds regimen ?
> 
> *Get yourself in bed with you tiny girl and both of you snooze off for all you are worth (this coming from someone who does not allow dogs in bedrooms*).


You have no idea how close I came to this on the third sleepless night. 

She IS getting taller - it's amazing. So many people said that this week at puppy class. She was actually up a few hundred grams at the vet yesterday, despite how tiny she looked when she arrived all dehydrated. My vet said, she put her on two different scales just to make sure! All legs. 

We're going to finish off the Fenbendazole (Panacur) on its own right now, and then see if she needs a bit of Metro to help firm up. She may firm up on her own. She's also on a prescription food that is supposed to help, too. :crossfing

Happier puppy (and happier puppy's person looking down at her!)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Selli-Belle said:


> One of my God Puppies Peeps who is 16 weeks now had a day at the vet on Tuesday for a similar sounding problem. $700 later it appears it was enteritis which I hear has been going around Michigan. Maybe it made it up to Toronto also.


I am totally prepared for the tests to show us a big nothing! I feel pretty confident it is Giardia, based on the symptoms and periods of calm followed by periods of flare up. I'll hopefully get enough poop today for them to culture. It has stopped raining - that will help. As will daylight. 

Oh, and would you believe - based on my experience with Tesia, I bought pet insurance the day I got Shala. It kicked in the day AFTER all this started. :no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shala*

Shala is so precious. Glad she is doing better.
Not to worry you, but you said the vets said parvo isn't common where you live, but didn't you get Shala in another state?
Just trying to make sure she is safe.
I had a pup with parvo way back-she survived, but it was pretty scary.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, and would you believe - based on my experience with Tesia, I bought pet insurance the day I got Shala. It kicked in the day AFTER all this started. :no:


Make sure you get your vet to be super specific about what this was in the end. Otherwise, you risk having tummy issues being excluded from coverage in the future and you don't want that!

SO happy to hear Shala is doing better. She's such a little love sleeping on the couch with you!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to read she had a bit better night. You were both my first thought this morning. She looks so cute in the pictures. Huge prayers said in hope she will continue to improve. Hugs sent across from me x


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, precious pictures 
I hope your little girl will be back to normal very very soon, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad you and Shala had a slightly better night and I am hoping for continued improvement for her. Tugg had similar issues as a puppy, but no where near as severe as Shala's. He tested positive for coccidia but tested negative for giardia. He had loose stools and needed to go out at night quite frequently, but never vomited or became dehydrated. My vet and I concluded his tummy just needed to mature and thankfully those issues seem to have resolved. I hope your puppy is on the right track now. It had to be so frightening to see her so ill. Good luck and best wishes for Shala to be well on the way to a full and complete recovery.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy to read your little darling Shala is doing better. Continued good thoughts heading your way.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm glad you're doing the panacur too - we did the same thing when K was little and had a bout with giardia. It was never definitively diagnosed, but her symptoms were just like Shala's - intermittent vomiting and throwing up. The vet put her on flagyl and we followed up with a course of panacur - 5 days on, 5 days off, then 5 days on again. That did the trick.

Endosorb is fantastic, I second the recommendation to ask for some of that! I actually ordered a bunch from amazon to have on hand. Did your vet give you any probiotics? Our vet sent us with the purina forti-flora packets to re-establish the good bacteria in the gut. Vomiting and diarrhea is just so scary with little ones  I know all too well that familiar feeling of worry and anticipation waiting for the poop.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Shala is so precious. Glad she is doing better.
> Not to worry you, but you said the vets said parvo isn't common where you live, but didn't you get Shala in another state?
> Just trying to make sure she is safe.
> I had a pup with parvo way back-she survived, but it was pretty scary.


Yes - but it's also based on her symptoms that the vet is pretty sure it's not parvo. 



KeaColorado said:


> I'm glad you're doing the panacur too - we did the same thing when K was little and had a bout with giardia. It was never definitively diagnosed, but her symptoms were just like Shala's - intermittent vomiting and throwing up. The vet put her on flagyl and we followed up with a course of panacur - 5 days on, 5 days off, then 5 days on again. That did the trick.
> 
> Endosorb is fantastic, I second the recommendation to ask for some of that! I actually ordered a bunch from amazon to have on hand. Did your vet give you any probiotics? Our vet sent us with the purina forti-flora packets to re-establish the good bacteria in the gut. Vomiting and diarrhea is just so scary with little ones  I know all too well that familiar feeling of worry and anticipation waiting for the poop.


I do have Forti Flora. We were doing it at the same time as the Fenbendazole (Panacur) but decided to pull it and let the drug work (and see if it is working) and then do the probiotic. I'm going to ask about repeating the Fenben after a 5-day break. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope she is continuing to improve and that she is well hydrated. When I read she is still vomiting and having diarrhea I worried about her becoming dehydrated. The IV fluids are great to get them back up to normal and I'm hoping she maintains her hydration. I hope you get the stool sample as well so it can get out and analyzed!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear you had a slightly better night. She looks so cute on the photos, bless her. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shala*

Just checking in on Shala and you-hope you both got a lot of good sleep.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw Steph, I just caught this thread.... my heart really goes out to you. I seriously don't know how you're functioning at this point. My parents took their little bundle of joy, Sailor, home yesterday. I told my kids not to bother me and went back to bed for a 3 hour nap. I was exhausted. 

Do you have anyone who can come over this weekend and hang out with Shala while you nap? I'm praying that the meds keep all this under control so you two can resume some form of a life. Please know I'm sending you positive vibes and prayers....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Me too! Stopping by to see how you both are today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala was back at the vet this morning. And she is still there now.

We had another bad night. After a pretty good day yesterday, with a better poop, I left an utterly exhausted puppy for just four hours last evening. I came home to her barking her high stress bark, and discovered she had diarrhea and peed in the crate. Was it stress first then the diarrhea or the other way around? Not sure. She had been out before I left, and should have been fine for that length of time. She had liquid diarrhea again through the night, and threw up again, too. So back to the vet this morning. 

She had an ultrasound of her belly and intestines. The only oddity is that the wall of her colon is twice the normal thickness. It could be from all the inflammation and diarrhea of the past three weeks, or it could be what's causing all this trouble. The pictures have been sent to a specialist. We are stopping the fenbendazole and going back to metronidazole in the hopes of firming up the poop and settling down her system. She may actually be having an adverse reaction to the fenben, as I give it to her with dinnerm and she worsens overnight. 

Her poop labs and culture have not come back. This is a holiday weekend here, so unlikely either before Tuesday earliest.

We are holding off on probiotics until we know if the metro helps. 

I feel like I am in that haze of grief that I lived in the last two months of Tesia's life. I started to cry on the phone with the vet when she called about the ultrasound. She has been sick since the day I brought her home. We have been at the vet so often. I am so worried about going back to work next week. We have no routine or schedule; she is not housetrained because of the diarrhea and the urinary tract infection. She is sort of there, but not. The accidents aren't her fault - they have mostly been because she is sick. 

Our fourth time in this office. She already hates the vet.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry you both have to go through all this...she looks so sweet and innocent. Wish I could help...my thoughts are with you both.


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart and thoughts go out to you, it's hard to get a grip when you don't know what you're dealing with. All her littermates are healthy? I am sorry for you and poor little Shala, always feeling sick has to stink! I hope they can get to the bottom of this so you can move forward.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

poor baby and poor you. hoping you get answers very soon.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry! She is so adorable poor little mite. I sure hope they figure out what to do to make her feel better. Hang in there.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh no, I am so very sorry! I was so hoping for a positive update, poor pupper and poor you. I don't know what else to say, just sending positive thoughts your way...


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

I am so sorry. Poor Shala and poor you. That's stressful and exhausting, and I really hope the specialist is able to come up with a solution. She has the sweetest face, and she's lucky to have you.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so sorry about your adorable little girl. Puppyhood can be stressful and add to that a sick little pup it just ramps up the stress. Of course I don't need to tell you that. 

I'm so sorry you're going through this. Hopefully the specialist will help get this figured out for you and Shala.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Saying prayers that she is better quickly.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear Shala is still sick. Hoping things improve soon. She is so sweet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry both of you are going through this. 

I hope you get answers soon and your baby girl is feeling better.

She's so adorable, definitely too cute to be sick.

My continued thoughts and prayers go out to you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, I am so sorry to read that she's poorly again. Please, for my sake, have your vet run a parvo. Some dogs don't present with the classic symptoms and I'd just feel better to know that's been ruled out. Praying for Shala...


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and Shala. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Huge prayers said and positive thoughts and wishes sent across to you. I know how worried you are, please PM anytime I am always here for you. Hugs x


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So upsetting when they're sick, it just rips your heart out. I'm hoping your puppy with be fine before you know it!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Stephanie, my heart is breaking for you and Shala. I know your both are so unbelievably exhausted, physically and emotionally. I wish I could do something to help. I am at a total loss. I guess I have to pray harder, I don't know what else to do. Please know we are all pulling for you. I just am so sorry. You're going to get through this. I know it must not seem like it now, it's not always going to be like this. Keep us posted. Please sleep whole she's at the vet. You need your strength.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for both of you. She is such a sweetheart.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw S I'm so sorry little Shala is still so sick. I feel so bad for you and for her.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

This is just insane  Please let us know what we can do to help. Lots of love going to miss Shala.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Shala. Hopefully, the specialist will identify what the issue is, maybe I should share my wine with you. The offer still stands when you go back to work.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for both of you! Shala is beautiful, and I send positive thoughts for an answer for you both!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Poor little girl! I'm sorry that she's still ill.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you and little Shala are going through all this, you must be exhausted. I hope you get some answers soon and the vet can make her feel better. She's got a very special angel in Aunty Tesia looking over her, so I'm sure you'll get to the bottom of what it is and treat it soon! Take care.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am sorry to hear Shala isn't doing well again. I'm sure you are both so exhausted. Sending extra prayers your way! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I just found this thread. So sorry to hear your beautiful Shala is so sick, she's just a baby. Hopefully the vet will be able to figure it out and get everything under control quickly. Prayers heading Shalas way for a fast and complete recovery.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry that she's gotten worse again. I hope you get answers soon.
I'd also want a parvo snap test just to rule it out 100%

Is it possible to talk to your vet about bringing her in for observation next week when you go back to work. I have done that with sick pets in the past. I would drop them off on the way in and pick up on the way home. Maybe they could even give her some fluids while there to ward off dehydration.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, just checking on you. I hope you'll take Millie's mom up on her offer of wine or any help she can give. I hate that you don't have anyone right there to share the burden with. It's a big load when you're so worried about a baby you love so much...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Checking in on you and the little one,hoping for an update.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Good morning Stephanie, hope it's the start to a great day. Wanted to see how Shala is today.

Still praying.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm also popping into see how she is doing this morning. I hope you had an uneventfull night.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that Shala is still sick..my thoughts and prayers are with you and getting the results to whats bothering your lil one..


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry for no update sooner. I'm glad I held off - because I finally have some GOOD news.

Shala went back on metronidazole last evening, and we pulled the fenbendazole, and we made it through the whole night (11:30pm-6:45am) without any diarrhea or throwing up! She never cried to go out. She was awake a lot in the crate, but she never fussed. We went out this morning and she had maybe the best poo of her entire three weeks with me. And she is in much better spirits - clearly not in pain, not feeling cranky. She ate well, we played a bit, and she is having a little sleep. 

I can't quite declare victory yet, but this gives me huge hope. I am so happy she doesn't seem to be in pain anymore. There were too many times, in a half-asleep haze, that I would pick her little body up to take her outside, and she would groan in pain, and I could feel her little tummy churning. I hope that is behind her - and I hope it will stay that way. We didn't hear from the specialist yesterday about the thickened colon wall, so not sure about that yet (still hoping it is just from all the diarrhea and straining of the past weeks). 

I want to say thank you to everyone here who has taken time to send good wishes and offer ideas and advice, and to Barb and Jane who have given me so much support and advice through all this. It has been so good to have them just an email away - and it is really helpful for me to have a place to write about all this - especially when I am feeling scared and worried (and I have been so scared and worried this past few weeks). A little puppy diarrhea is totally normal - three weeks worth with multiple nights of up and outside every half hour (or 5 minutes - no exaggeration), dehydration and IV fluids, and an ultrasound are not. At least not for me. All I wanted was for Shala to be well, and it felt like I couldn't do anything to help her. 

Through this all, I never once have regretted getting Shala. When she is well, she is an absolute sweet joy. But she has been unhappy a lot. I have doubted my own abilities many times, and that is where all the reassurance here, and millions of emails with Barb and Jane have helped. I hope it hasn't sounded like I wanted to send her back - I could never do that. I have loved her from the moment I met her. It's not her fault she has been sick. It was so dismaying that I couldn't do anything to make it better. It was also hard on the heart to be back at the vet so often, so soon after being there so much with Tesia. I know I have sounded pretty desperate here several times. So thank you all for understanding - and to my friends from here who ARE close by and who have offered to look after Shala next week when I go back to work. 

(By the way, can I just say, I have never talked so much about poo in my entire life as in these last three weeks).


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad to hear such wonderful news, there is nothing better than a happy, healthy puppy! I hope the good nights and days continue!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks so much for the update. I'm glad she's feeling a little better. I would still go easy on her and keep treating her like she's sick-they can backslide so easily.

You've got people from all over the world watching this and pulling for you and Shala.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, thanks for the update. 

Hope little Shala continues to do well, take care of yourself and your baby girl.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's absolutely WONDERFUl news!!!. You have a put a huge smile on alot of faces on this forum today. So glad she is doing better, my heart has been breaking for you. We all know what an amazing mum you are to Shala and how much you adore her. I hope you have a good weekend with her, (with alot less poop!), and manage to get some relaxation time in, though I suspect if she's feeling better she will want to catch up with all the puppy fun she's missed poor baby. I think that will be a tonic in itself for both of you. Huge hugs and good wishes from us all x PS. Barnaby sends you a special "Senior Cuddle".


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so glad to hear little Shala is doing better. I will continue with prayers for it to stay that way and that you two can go about the business of enjoying each other now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So glad Shala is feeling better! Keep it up , baby girl


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that Shala is doing better, keeping my fingers crossed that she is over the worst now and getting back to full health.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

So happy to see your post this morning. Thank goodness she is doing so much better! I was worried when I saw you earlier post about her needing to go back in to the vet. They sure do know how to worry us those little monkeys


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shala*

So glad Shala is better!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Go Shala!! And Go Steph and being such a great mommy. Do they have any idea what caused all this distress?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the wonderful news that Shala is better this morning. She is a lucky little gal to have a mom who loves her so much and takes such fine care of her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy she's doing better this morning! What a relief! Here's to a full recovery and making many many happy puppy memories-- and talk of solid poop for the future!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad she is feeling better. Poop talk is like that - you talk about it a lot and then not at all....you definitely deserve the not at all phase - poor baby and poor you.

Metro has been a wonder drug for us with diarrhea in the past and it seems to be for Shala also.

If people are really your "forum friends" like we are - then we knew your intentions were pure and just for wanting your baby to be well as we all would and never a thought of giving her back....I never even read that even between the words in any of your posts. I just saw a worried mommy for her baby.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You and Shala have made my day!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So glad to see she is feeling better!!!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So pleased she's doing better.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Shala had a much better night, great news! That's so kind that people have offered to look after her next week when you're back at work as I know how worried you were about leaving her. She's been through so much already for a little one, lets hope she just keeps getting better and better  Sammy sends her a special hug.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is such good news! Keep it up, little one! And kudos to mom!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SUPER!!! So glad to read this morning's update. Praying she just continues getting better, and that all this sickness is behind her. Now.... relax and enjoy your little precious.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We just went for a nice walk - and she had a second solid poop!! She was just also different - prancing along, not lying down, she seemed to be happy to be out and wanted to investigate everything. :crossfing:crossfing that this will continue. This is a happy puppy now. 



Lennap said:


> Go Shala!! And Go Steph and being such a great mommy. Do they have any idea what caused all this distress?


The strong suspicion is giardia. She tested negative for it a few weeks back, but it is often a tough one to see on the test. We sent new samples out Thursday - it's a long weekend here so probably won't hear til Tuesday. We also suspect that she might have been one of those rare pups who suffered the side effect of fenbenzanole (used to treat giardia) - and that IT might have been causing the intense GI distress overnight and throwing up. She was getting an evening dose, and she would get sick the entire night, be cranky and in pain through the early morning, and then start to relax and do better by midday. Then it would start over. Poor girl.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> We just went for a nice walk - and she had a second solid poop!! She was just also different - prancing along, not lying down, she seemed to be happy to be out and wanted to investigate everything. :crossfing:crossfing that this will continue. This is a happy puppy now.
> 
> 
> 
> The strong suspicion is giardia. She tested negative for it a few weeks back, but it is often a tough one to see on the test. We sent new samples out Thursday - it's a long weekend here so probably won't hear til Tuesday. We also suspect that she might have been one of those rare pups who suffered the side effect of fenbenzanole (used to treat giardia) - and that IT might have been causing the intense GI distress overnight and throwing up. She was getting an evening dose, and she would get sick the entire night, be cranky and in pain through the early morning, and then start to relax and do better by midday. Then it would start over. Poor girl.


LOVE the fact that she can finally go on a quality walk!

Poor girl indeed regarding the drugs. So glad it may finally be behind you both.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just read this entire thread so I am all caught up. I am so sorry you have had such a rough beginning with Shala. My heart aches for the poor little girl. No puppy deserves to go through this so early in life. However, I am SO glad to here that she seems to be getting better and is having a good day today. I hope she keeps feeling better!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I am so happy to read your update S. SO happy . Yahoo for solid poo. . ....yahoo for a good night's sleep. .....and yahoo that little baby girl is finally feeling better


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She's on the mend.......great news!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So happy for both of you that she has taken a good turn. Did the vet do an antigen test for the Giardia ?

Fingers & paws crossed she continues to get better & better. Ear scritches to the munchkin.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad your little Shala is feeling better today. Sorry it's been such a tough go of things the first few weeks.

When Maddie was a puppy she got very ill shortly after coming home as well and it was diagnosed as Campylobacter. It was a long time ago but I also remember feeling helpless to help my sick little girl so I can certainly empathize with what you've been going through. Give that sweet little pup of yours a kiss for me. :smooch:


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Just catching up. Sorry about Shala getting sick. I just wanted to tell you when Chester was Shala's age he had a reaction to pancur. He threw up,had liquid diarrhea, had his ups and downs once we stopped the pancur and he was given a shot to keep him hydrated and that was all. I hope Shala starts to feel better and your a great mom too Stephanie =)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hooray for solid poop!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

And... solid poop number 3!! 

And not just that, she is going on a "normal" dog schedule. Like, when I think she should need to go, she goes. We've not experienced that at all. I realize it is day one, but there has been such a change in her whole self. She has fun energy, she wants to walk. She's eating well. I am hoping with everything that I have that it stays like this. 

She also loves coming in the car now that we've ditched that nasty carrier. She doesn't mind the harness at all, and she just lies quietly on the back seat. I thought she might freak out when I put her in the back, but she was totally fine. 



xoerika620xo said:


> Just catching up. Sorry about Shala getting sick. I just wanted to tell you when Chester was Shala's age he had a reaction to pancur. He threw up,had liquid diarrhea, had his ups and downs once we stopped the pancur and he was given a shot to keep him hydrated and that was all. I hope Shala starts to feel better and your a great mom too Stephanie =)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So interesting! I will tell my vets. Neither said they had known a dog who reacted to it, but they're pretty sure that while it might have killed whatever it was meant to kill in Shala, it also was making her feel awful.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, so pleased to read this! Just so relieved you can now both start to enjoy doing all the normal puppy things you have looked forward to so much. What a rollercoaster ride you have been on. Hoping you have another good night. Hugs to you and sweet Shala, we have been so worried about you!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad that she's better today!! 
I hope you guys had a fun day today, just enjoying the puppiness!


----------



## mom2three (Jun 18, 2013)

So glad she is feeling better! I've been following your posts!! What a huge relief this must be!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> And... solid poop number 3!!
> 
> And not just that, she is going on a "normal" dog schedule. Like, when I think she should need to go, she goes. We've not experienced that at all. I realize it is day one, but there has been such a change in her whole self. She has fun energy, she wants to walk. She's eating well. I am hoping with everything that I have that it stays like this.
> 
> She also loves coming in the car not that we've ditched that nasty carrier. She doesn't mind the harness at all, and she just lies quietly on the back seat. I thought she might freak out when I put her in the back, but she was totally fine.


I love this post. So happy to hear. 

I think you're going to be OK for back to work this week!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So glad she's feeling better....now you can start singing "Brown Eyed Girl" --sha-la-la-la-la-la-la la-tee-dah! .. Brown-eyed girl...." (I do love Van Morrison)


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so happy to hear that she is feeling like a happy pup!!! I hope she can get over hating the vets office after this. Maybe a bunch of trips for special treats from him/her. I am glad for the relief for you too, with the reality of going back to work- yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes yes yes! Yay Shala! People can really underestimate just how awful giardia can be. I'm glad the panacur seems to have cleared this up, and totally bummed that it gave her such an awful reaction! That is really unusual. I wonder if her body was just so fed up at that point. Fingers crossed you guys can start adjusting to just having a normal life together now


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Stephanie Barb has kept me posted on Shala's trials and tribulations. I wanted to share my friends situation. 

My friend Dawn lost her lab Gus suddenly to cancer a year ago March. May 1, a friend of ours dog sired 13 puppies. He is an incredible dog and the owner would not breed him to just anyone so Dawn got a pup. His name is Dice. She picked him up at 8 weeks. He was tiny, barely 5#. Before the first weekend was over (she got him Thurs or Fri) he was at the E vet. Tapeworm 

Treated him for his tapeworm but the poor guy had liquid (no form at all) stool. He was finally diagnosed with Giardia. She had to do at least 3 consecutive rounds of Panacur to kick it. He went on for a week, off for 3, on off until he cleared his system. It comes and goes in 3 week cycles. She also put him on a probiotic. 

Dice is now 18 months. He is full if himself and quite the stinker. Gabby too had a mild case of Giardia which we had to do a few rounds of Panacur. Shala may need more don't panic. Until its kicked she may need more treatments. But you know what it is and what to do. 

Giardia is hard to test for. You have to test when it's full blown or something. It shows up as a negative if tested at the wrong time. Good luck with Shala!!!! Sorry about the tummy. It's not fun to worry about babies. 

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you have a great day together, with lots of fun adventures!


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Oh My!!!!

Just caught up and how horrible for you both.

Glad things are looking up, however.

And might I be the !0.000th person to say she is adorable!!!!

Have a great long Wknd.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope last night was uneventfull and you get a nice solid poop this morning!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We had another good night. She slept until 7am. Outside, had a good, solid poop. Yay!!



Sydney's Mom said:


> I love this post. So happy to hear.
> 
> I think you're going to be OK for back to work this week!!


I am almost scared to think it might be okay, for fear of jinxing it! Now that the diarrhea seems to be at bay, we need to do a little more crate/alone practice. I also bought a camera yesterday so I can watch her and see what's going on when I leave. I just need to figure out why my phone doesn't support Java, which I need to watch the video. 



OutWest said:


> So glad she's feeling better....now you can start singing "Brown Eyed Girl" --sha-la-la-la-la-la-la la-tee-dah! .. Brown-eyed girl...." (I do love Van Morrison)


I might start humming this to people who call her Shay-la!! :



Maxs Mom said:


> Stephanie Barb has kept me posted on Shala's trials and tribulations. I wanted to share my friends situation.
> 
> My friend Dawn lost her lab Gus suddenly to cancer a year ago March. May 1, a friend of ours dog sired 13 puppies. He is an incredible dog and the owner would not breed him to just anyone so Dawn got a pup. His name is Dice. She picked him up at 8 weeks. He was tiny, barely 5#. Before the first weekend was over (she got him Thurs or Fri) he was at the E vet. Tapeworm
> 
> ...


Thanks for this great information. I am fully expecting this might not be the end of whatever it is. (Her second sample also tested negative for Giardia, but no one is convinced it's not Giardia. Though, there is a culture still pending..). We will not put her back on Panacur given her apparent reaction to it, but metronidazole seems to work well for her. I was planning to ask my vet if we should just do another round in a couple weeks. I do not want to go back to that liquid diarrhea - it was so hard on her. 

I'm glad that Dice is doing well now! And I hope Gabby is over it for good, too. Giardia is nasty. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I hope you have a great day together, with lots of fun adventures!


Thnak you! *Laura* is coming for a visit. We were hoping that we could introduce Shala to her Buddy and maybe introduce Shala to swimming, but too risky while we don't know what Shala has/had. I do NOT want to pass this misery along to Buddy (or Laura, for that matter!). So we'll just do a walk around here. But we'll get these two together very soon!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Good grief! I'm so sorry this has been going on for you two, but am glad you have a supportive group around you to help you guys along the way. Hannah had cryptosporidium which is similar to giardia and it was AWFUL (she had uncontrollable neon green vomit and poop). It took her a while to recover (several rounds of antibiotics), but, obviously she did - and with gusto  

<Hugs to you both>


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Rock On Shala and Stephanie!!!! This is fabulous news  I'm looking forward to hearing how things are today!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Since metronidazole doesn't treat giardia, only the SYMPTOMS of giardia, I wouldn't do another round of it unless she gets diarrhea again. 
Panacur treats it, but I sure understand you not wanting to try it again! 
So glad to hear that you had another good night!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Stephanie, I am so glad that your little girl is feeling so much better


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that she had another good night! Hope that you have a nice day with Laura  and can't wait to see pics when you introduce Shala to Buddy when she's feeling better.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I had such a nice visit today with little Shala and Steph. Shala is a little darling. She is sooo beautiful it's hard to keep your eyes off of her. We went to a park and it was so much fun watching people as they walked by. Everyone smiles and ahh's. She was energetic but she's very calm and she is clearly feeling better. She's just a little darling. And does she ever follow her Mom around. Those two are absolutely smitten with each other. It's so sweet


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> So glad to hear that she had another good night! Hope that you have a nice day with Laura  and can't wait to see pics when you introduce Shala to Buddy when she's feeling better.


Hollie - I can't wait for Shala and Buddy to play. We'll get lots of pics


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad you had another good night and more solid poop!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad Shala is doing so much better. Sounds like you had a great time with Laura, she is so lucky to live near to you!. Hoping you had another good night with your beautiful girl x


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

*Laura* said:


> I had such a nice visit today with little Shala and Steph. Shala is a little darling. She is sooo beautiful it's hard to keep your eyes off of her. We went to a park and it was so much fun watching people as they walked by. Everyone smiles and ahh's. She was energetic but she's very calm and she is clearly feeling better. She's just a little darling. And does she ever follow her Mom around. Those two are absolutely smitten with each other. It's so sweet


We had such a good time - and trust me, Shala loves Laura, too! She got lots of puppy kisses :smooch:

I can't wait to get Shala and Buddy together, too. I have a feeling they are going to be best friends - and that Buddy is going to teach Shala to swim! Shala is very brave and curious - I have a feeling she is not going to hesitate to jump into the pool. 

I'm going to start a new thread - a WELL Shala thread and add some new pics...


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so happy Shala is better and enjoying life! Can't wait to see more pics of her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shala*

So very happy that Shala is doing much better and that is REALLY NEAT that you and Laura met!
I'm sure that you two, Shala and Buddy will have many fun times together!


----------

